# NRA Sues Mayor Ray Nagin



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NRA Sues Mayor Ray Nagin

Wednesday, March 01, 2006

Fairfax, VA-The National Rifle Association (NRA ) has filed a motion for contempt against the City of New Orleans, the mayor and the acting chief of police for failure to comply with a temporary restraining order, handed down September 12, 2005, ordering an end to all illegal gun confiscations.

"With looters, rapists and other thugs running rampant in New Orleans, Ray Nagin issued an order to disarm all law-abiding citizens," declared Wayne LaPierre, NRA executive vice president. "With no law enforcement and 911 available, he left the victims vulnerable by stripping away their only means of defending themselves and their loved ones. Now Ray Nagin thinks he's above the law, and that's just wrong."

Attorneys for NRA have exhausted all efforts to cooperate with the defendants, Mayor Nagin and Chief Riley, who repeatedly ignored the court's permanent restraining order against their illegal gun confiscations.

"Ray Nagin is a colossal disappointment," said Chris W. Cox, NRA chief lobbyist. "During a federally declared emergency, he abused his power and abandoned the very people he was sworn to protect. He took away the victims' freedom and their basic means of self-defense during an ill-fated and perilous time."

The motion also includes an order that all seized firearms must be returned to their rightful owners.

-------------------------------------------------------

It's about time someone do something about Nagin. The loud mouthed pompous a$$ deserves to lose his butt on this. Did anyone see some of the things that law enforcement was doing to lawful citizens? This kind of action by a political figure during a crises should be a wakeup call to all Americans that the right to Bear Arms is a vital part of our American culture!

Ryan

.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hopefully, it goes somewhere, they would have had to pry mine from dead cold fingers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If their wasn't a brake down in justice it should be a criminal offense for violation of the constitutional rights of those citizens who's rights were violated. But that wouldn't be PC.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bet Hollwood will not make a movie about this one "will not fit their definition of reality" :eyeroll:

You got to wonder however how stupid do you have to be to turn in your guns?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Bet Hollwood will not make a movie about this one "will not fit their definition of reality" :eyeroll:
> 
> You got to wonder however how stupid do you have to be to turn in your guns?


The scary part of all of this, and what got me so fired up about it, was that the police were DEMANDING that people hand over their weapons, if they witnessed them possessing them while standing on their property to defend it. Police forced some to evacuate, and summarily took their guns as they were preparing to leave.

They didn't just voluntarily offer them, nor were they doing anything illegal with the weapon. Many just had them on them on a sling or in a holster. For many just the sight of an armed homeowner kept their property from being looted.

Stuff to chew on....

Ryan

.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This is precisely what the second amendment is for.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I might of had to warm the barrel on the new Sako 300WSM.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

In case you hadnt heard yet...

March 16, 2006

(CNSNews.com) - A Second Amendment group calls it a "stunning reversal." After denying it for months, the City of New Orleans on Wednesday admitted that it does have a stockpile of firearms seized from private citizens in the days following Hurricane Katrina.

The city even took lawyers to the place where some 1,000 firearms are being stored.

"This is a very significant event," said attorney Dan Holliday, who represents National Rifle Association and the Second Amendment Foundation in an on-going lawsuit seeking to stop the city from seizing privately-owned firearms.

The city's disclosure came as attorneys for both sides prepared for a court hearing on a motion to hold the city in contempt. (On March 1, The Second Amendment Foundation and the National Rifle Association filed a motion to have New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin and Police Superintendent Warren Riley held in contempt of court for refusing to comply with an injunction to stop illegal gun confiscations and return all seized firearms to their rightful owners.)

"We're almost in disbelief," said Second Amendment Foundation Founder Alan Gottlieb on Wednesday. "For months, the city has maintained it did not have any guns in its possession that had been taken from people following the hurricane. Now our attorneys have seen the proof that New Orleans was less than honest with the court."

Under an agreement with the court, the hearing on the contempt motion has been delayed for two weeks, and during that time, the city reportedly will set up a process to return the guns to their lawful owners.

"While we are stunned at this complete reversal on the city's part, the important immediate issue is making sure gun owners get their property back," Gottlieb said.

"What happened in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina was an outrage," he added. "Equally disturbing is the fact that it apparently took a motion for contempt to force the city to admit what it had been denying for the past five months."

As Cybercast News Service reported in February, the National Rifle Association used images of law enforcement officers confiscating legally possessed firearms from New Orleans residents to rally conservatives at a recent conference in Washington.

National Rifle Association Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre urged people attending the Conservative Political Action Conference to "Remember New Orleans!"


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am PROUD to be an NRA member since 1965 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

